# Perry Jones or James Young, who to keep?



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

Unless we can make some kind of trade, it looks like we're going to have to make a difficult cut.

Who would you choose between these 2?

My most ideal scenario is to trade Evan Turner away for a draft pick or make a consolidation trade and keep both but assuming we need to choose between these 2 who would you pick?

I would say....Cut James Young..He's still young and still has tons of potential but he has disappointed me this year in summer league..

Perry Jones, even though he hasn't done much himself..Last years 10 game sample size as well as his athleticism makes me want to give him a chance to play under Brad Stevens.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

You keep Young.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I thought Turner or Jones was the debate? Young isn't going anywhere, unless its part of a trade.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Jones is the one going. There's basically no playing time for him (he has Zeller, Olynyk, Sullinger, Johnson, Jerebko and even Crowder (smallball) in front of him at the 4/5), not a lot of upside in his game, and he doesn't fill a necessary role the way that Turner (sadly) does. 

Boston needs Turner because their point guards aren't terribly, well, pointy. Lil' Zeke wants to start and he's basically a 5'7" shooting guard. Boston hopes that Smart will eventually reach the point that he can run the offense out of the 2 spot, but he's probably not there yet. Which means that the Celtics need Turner to help run the offense for a while longer.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

There's basically zero chance that James Young gets waived. Additionally, I'm surprised that there's as much "trade/waive" Evan Turner buzz as there apparently is - he was legitimately useful as a point forward last year and, as Munro hinted at, is the only small player on the roster that makes that Smart/Bradley backcourt pairing workable.

The real question is whether Jones can play well enough in training camp that Ainge starts thinking about taking some second-rounders for one of Zeller/Olynyk/Sullinger to open a spot at the end of the bench. It'll be tough, because to this point all three of the incumbents have been significantly better pros than Jones and there isn't much that Jones offers that isn't currently provided by Jones Jerebko, with the added caveat that Jerebko's been a much better outside shooter to boot.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656559857349361665
Interesting to see the team is taking a longer look at Walden. Makes me think that Ainge may be trying to swing a 2-for-1 deal involving Sullinger and Perry Jones (or even dump the two into cap space with one of Portland/Philly) in order to open up a spot for him. Sullinger appears clearly out of favor in Boston at this point, behind all of Zeller/Lee/Johnson/Olynyk and probably also Jerebko, when Jonas is being used as a smallball 4. I wouldn't be shocked if Ainge took a second-rounder for Jared at this point, especially if someone ate Jones' deal to boot.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658024983256563712
Perry Jones is officially gone, roster stands at 15. Interestingly, it sounds like Ainge tried pretty hard to dump someone in trade (I assume not Jones, since Boston just got paid to take him off OKC's hands), so I'm looking pretty hard at whether Jared Sullinger sticks much longer in Boston.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I know I'm a bit of a Perry Jones fanboy, but you'd have to think someone gives him a shot. He's shown signs of being a good starter..... well, when he isn't looking like a deep bench scrub the other 95% of the time.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

For sure he gets another chance...A guy that is 7ft tall and as athletic and lengthy as him will get many many chances as long as he's not a cancer or does something boneheaded.

I wonder if we can convince him to play in Maine and maybe call him up sometime during the season.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I'm honestly not too wild about Jones. He's just never seemed to have a great feel for the game and badly needs to improve his jumpshot. He's got all the tools, but doesn't seem to know how to use them, and once he hit the NBA he stopped being able to get by on raw physical ability (and the knee issue didn't help, obviously).


----------

